
Grafana raises $50M in Series B funding - tango12
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/grafana-labs-brings-in-50m-series-b-for-open-source-developer-platform/
======
rfratto
Congrats to the team at Grafana! I've been working here for a little over a
year and I'm really excited to see how far we can go with this.

------
andrenotgiant
Here's a link to the official announcement:
[https://grafana.com/about/press/2020-08-17-series-b-
announce...](https://grafana.com/about/press/2020-08-17-series-b-
announcement/)

